# tamales de cabeza de cerdo



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just getting started. does anybody else make these? always better homemade if you take the time.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG Jack!
That is a skull in your pot!
Praying for you. I know groceries are expensive. I hope you survive the winter.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That looks ridiculously good.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I give you hell buy that shit looks fine!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the shucks are soaking and i just mixed up the masa.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm gonna go ahead and drink some pepto. Damn picture making my stomach hurt.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Do you remove brain and eyes?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Do you remove brain and eyes?


My guess is no……🤢🤢🤮


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my guess is yes. i can't remember.
jak


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Always got that natty lite nearby, 

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> just getting started. does anybody else make these? always better homemade if you take the time.
> 
> View attachment 1099002
> 
> ...


You can keep them shitty tasting/textured corn husk crap. But that is damn fine eating in a flour tortilla with a little extra condiments. You gona need to get you a big copper pot if you keep on Jose lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> You can keep them shitty tasting/textured corn husk crap. But that is damn fine eating in a flour tortilla with a little extra condiments. You gona need to get you a big copper pot if you keep on Jose lol


You’re doin it wrong if you’re eating the husks. 🤣


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ya I know that now lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Ya I know that now lol


Had a driver from Carbon Hill Al. That had Never had Shrimp.We told him how good they were.He said well I'm going to take the wife out to eat this weekend and I'm gona try them. Next week we ask him how he liked them. His actual statement was. We liked the flavor but the skin made them to rough to eat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

got all the fixins ready.









wrapping is the longest process.









steaming for about an hour. i'll be back then.










jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## cincydave (Mar 29, 2015)

Those look great! Plenty of filling. How'd you make the dough? With lard?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cincydave said:


> Those look great! Plenty of filling. How'd you make the dough? With lard?


5 cps masa
3tsp bake pwd
1tsp salt
5cps broth not skimmed for fat
jack


----------



## cincydave (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks. I only made them once and used a lot of bacon fat. Yours sounds healthier.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cincydave said:


> Thanks. I only made them once and used a lot of bacon fat. Yours sounds healthier.


if you've made them, you know what a chore it is. but i think it's worth it. these were not too greasy and i think it's the best batch i've made in a long time. i added a extra tsp of cumin. did you know they freeze really good, too?
jack


----------



## cincydave (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, I did end up freezing some. I've still got some of the corn husks. Now I may have to make them again. I used a pork butt. No cow head for me LOL.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’ll rate this post solid 7/10 it would get a 9/10 but u and fish like to sneak in toxic ingredients sometimes in y’all’s cooks. Aka nards and pineapple


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damnit, I need to make a pit stop for dinner in 2 weeks


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

how did i miss this jewel ....
Jack you bring such culinary skill to this forum i sometimes wonder if your a just a master chef of traditional southern skills or else we need to pay our teachers more . probably both


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

deja,
i would post both a like for your comment and then a haha but i can't do both. thanks for the kind words.
jack


----------

